# Texas is starting to heat up some



## greybeard (Jul 15, 2018)

North Central Texas 10 day forecast (includes DFW metroplex and surrounding areas)





Mine is not quite as bad, tho the thermometer on my front porch will probably show a few degrees higher from around 3pm till near sundown



if you furriners from the other 49 states hurry and move down, you can get in on some of this cool weather before the really hot temps get here in Aug and the hurricanes in Sept.......


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 15, 2018)

I'll stick with Tennessee.  Break out the swamp coolers down your way.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 16, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> I'll stick with Tennessee.  Break out the swamp coolers down your way.



Swamp coolers do not workin most of Texas. They do a minimal job even out in West Texas.  They cool by running a fine mist or trickle of water in the windstream, usually over a mesh pad of some kind. In other words, they use the latent heat evaporation principle to work. Our high humidity means the air is already pretty well saturated with moisture and can't take on any off the pad so the naturally humidified ambiant air is already way too high for a swamp/evaporative cooler to do anything except move some even more moist air around inside your home.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m a little over an hour from Dallas. We are on a heat advisory. We expect it this time of year. We also love our air conditioners this time  of year. LOL


----------



## greybeard (Jul 22, 2018)

Related to heat and humidity........
For Texans, native and immigrants, this is the beginning of wildfire season and there are some burning already.
To see what's smokin and cracklin, click on the following link to the official Texas Forest Service wildfire incident map and website:
https://www.tfswildfires.com/

Choose "Public Access" or go straight to:
https://public.tfswildfires.com/

Clicking on the little grid square at top right will bring up the legend and clicking on the 3 horizontal lines at top left will drop down an index, then Click on "incidents" for a text explanation of which county, the name of the fire, how many acres have burned and what % it is contained.

It is also interactive and responsive to cursor placement over each designation on the map.

As of right now...



That isn't as bad as it could be, but it isn't Sept yet...

 .


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2018)

ARRRGH! Did you have to remind me? It hit 105 here today, the temp on our covered screened front porch was 109. So much for sitting in a swing on the porch...…. but at least the porch keeps that heat from hitting the house.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 22, 2018)

Not sure, but if it's that temp on your porch, I'd guess that temp HAS hit your house... I mean isn't the porch right up against the house? Shade is obviously still better than the sun directly hitting the house...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2018)

My brother is headed your way tomorrow
He is an adjuster for Nationwide
Lot of hail damage to cars in TX


----------



## greybeard (Jul 23, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> My brother is headed your way tomorrow
> He is an adjuster for Nationwide
> Lot of hail damage to cars in TX


Where? 
Every report I've seen on the hail map is a month old.
http://www.stormersite.com/yesterday/tx


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 23, 2018)

This thread is a reality check for me. I believe we are suffering here.......now I know I don't really know the meaning of that word

We had a very cold winter, then rain, rain, rain. Now we have temperatures that we are unaccustomed to....about 80-85/90 degrees and bad drought. All that is usually green is now dry, yellow/brown and crispy. I'm gnawing my nails down as we have a domestic water supply from a spring......it could fail at any moment (We've started the process of getting a bore hole, but there is a waiting list. Anyway divining done and water is here.....well 80-100 metres down, but on the property).

I'm having to buy sheep food and no silage/hay made, so the winter will be a problem, too.

Home air con isn't really heard of her (we usually don't need it), but I live in an old stone house, so indoors no issues.

Our climate has certainly changed in the last 30 years......weather extremes are now getting to be the norm rather than a once in 50 years occurrence.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Where?
> Every report I've seen on the hail map is a month old.
> http://www.stormersite.com/yesterday/tx



It's probably from a month ago.  They probably just haven't gotten to all of them.
He has just finished up spending 2 weeks at home.  Before that he was in TX for a month.
He spends a good part of his time in TX doing hail claims.

Edited:
I just spoke with him.  He is going to Addison which is outside of Dallas.
They are still working on claims from earlier storms.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 23, 2018)

That is a long time to finally see a claims adjuster! We used to have Foremost insurance on our old house. When we had a claim, we got an adjuster pretty quick. When the pipes burst in the ceiling and flooded the house, we didn't wait, we went ahead and hired plumbers to re-plumb the entire house. The adjusters showed up and treated us very fairly. Now we have Germania insurance for our house and vehicles. Haven't had a claim yet.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow, I really hope you all get some refreshing cool weather down there.  That type of weather can really drain you especially since work doesn't stop needing to be done just because its hot.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 24, 2018)

Cooled off this morning. It's currently only 99-100F.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 24, 2018)

Put your carhart on so you don't catch a cold!


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 24, 2018)

God Bless you "guys and gals"  I couldn't deal with that kind of heat. Or the dryness and wildfire threats and devastation.   Or the lack of hay or the "acres per animal" rather than "animals per acre".....  I do feel sorry for all the extreme heat that you are seeing though.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 24, 2018)

don't want you texicans to think you are all alone suffering in the heat.  was a balmy 96 today but this is what the thermometer looked Friday  
  and yes it was 85* inside, the ac in the front of the house is on the fritz.  gotta love summer with the heat and the air that you wear.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 24, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> Put your carhart on so you don't catch a cold!


Had them on since January. I'll probably take them off next month when it gets Texas hot.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 24, 2018)

Today it was only 100 degrees, positively cool! It sure was nice, breezy too! Supposed to cool off to the high 90's for the rest of the week.


----------

